# How on earth did you all get through the first 12 weeks?!!



## first_bump

Hi,

I am newly pregnant (5+5) after having a mc in Feb. I just wondered how you put your mind at rest during these first few weeks? I did mc early on , only 6 weeks although was showing only to be at 4. 
This time, I have way more symptoms which I am hoping is a positive thing. I constantly feel violently sick, sore boobies, twinges (not bad ones though, think its just everything stretching!!). 

I called docs yesterday to tell them I am pregnant. They didnt seem to eager to get me in, which I guess is a good thing. Got an appointment on the 16th and I am going to ask for an early scan, just to put our minds at rest and check bubs is growing nicely.

I do feel much more positive this time and am actually loving having symptoms, like I said, I am hoping this means bubs is a sticker this time!!!

Any advice of how to take my mind off my worrying etc would be much appreciated!!

Thanks ladies xx


----------



## MadamRose

Congrats on your pregnancy and sorry to hear about your angel :hugs:
there is no easy to get through the 1st 12 weeks, if you get an early scan that will really help you. My early scan (which i wasnt actually meant to havw) really put my mind at rest.
i find have little milestones to help the time pass, for example you 1st appoitnment then scan etc. The more positive you are the better for baby, as if you stress you will just stress out baby.
Good luck and wish you a happy and health 9 months


----------



## Jox

unfortunately the first 12 weeks are no different to the full 40 :-( Im setting milestones to get to and dates to focus on...thats all we can do....


----------



## Clare1981

Definitely agreeing with the milestones. Its SO hard and there is no easy way through it, I had 3 m/c in a row then fell pregnant with my second son, his pregnancy was just sooo stressful but we made it!!! Take every day as another step closer and if you can keep busy-ish!!

Does sounds VERY promising though!! I had NO symptoms with any of my losses.


----------



## jeanettekaren

At the time the first 12 weeks really dragged but looking back it went quite quickly. I had an early private scan at 7 weeks and one at 10 weeks just to keep me from completely freaking out.

Keep yourself busy if you can, and think positive :hugs:


----------



## KatyKat

Try not to think about 12 weeks time - it's way too far off when you're only a few weeks pregnant, and it made me feel quite anxious when I looked at it that way.

give yourself little milestones, I used to try and think about getting through just one or two weeks at a time. I'm 11 weeks now and to be honest it feels like it's taken forever to get this far, and until I actually get my scan, i'm not sure that even reaching the 12 week mark will make me feel any less worried! 

Fingers crossed allgoes well for you this time :winkwink:


----------



## blondee

I made it by getting through a day at a time. Like Jox said, the anxiety never goes away but as i had an MMC at 12 weeks it was getting through the 12wk scan that was the real milestone for me. The nausea etc definitely helped me feel more positive this time too!

I also totally cut out caffeine and just generally tried to be as healthy as poss - at the end of the day you can't prevent an MC but i felt that at least i was doing my best to be a good mum....

You can AND WILL get through this. Remember repeat MCs are quite rare.

Drop me a line anytime you want to vent!

Michelle X


----------



## Agiboma

firstbump i think you already got it figured out, positive thinking goes a long way, and this website has allowed me to put my mind @ ease


----------



## TripleB

Hey firstbump, I feel exactly the same - having symptoms this time is such a relief and really helps with the PMA. I have an early scan at 8 weeks this weekend and having that to look forward to has really helped the last 4 weeks pass by quite quickly. I hope the next 4 go as quickly - I can't deal with much more of this nausea! xxx


----------



## first_bump

Thankyou so much everyone. PMA all the way this time I think and then counting down to the milestones, sounds like a very good idea.
I will definitely ask for a scan to be arranged when I go to docs, it think it will really help.
Thankyou for all your kind words xx


----------



## Smiler79

Hi ya. I know what you mean. I had a miscarriage at about 5 weeks in Otober and i am now setting yself milestones ghis time. I have now past the point at which I misccarried last time and am now waiting for my first midwife appointment.

I also have symptoms this time which I didnt have last time so am hoping these are a good sign


----------



## Carmello_01

First of all- congrats!!!
I still have very up and down days, but during the first tri along with setting little milestones along the way, positive thoughts and a heck of a lot of venting in the preg after loss section! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I found this section brilliant (I still do) when the first tri section in particular left me feeling pretty pissed off a lot of the time...same in second tri with any thread over gender disappointment/selection etc. Third tri...just trying to ignore all the posts about trying to induce labour etc - I feel a mini grr inside every time one pops up!!!

Best wishes hun, sending you lots of sticky dust!


----------



## first_bump

Thanks Smiler and Carmello.

Smiler - I too am hoping the constant nausea and everything else I am getting is a good sign. I am sure it is so keep being positive!!

Carmello- I am already setting myself milestones, you are all right in that does seem to make things easier! I cant wait (because I know I will this time), to get as far along as you are!!

xx


----------



## lori

Ugh, the first trimester was definitely rough. I was terrified but told myself that I wouldn't live in fear and did what I could to feel close to the baby. I started a pregnancy journal, made a baby blanket, and bought a book with pictures of daily development. The blanket was especially helpful, crocheting really helped keep my hands busy and my thoughts on my baby. Now I love looking at the finished blanket and I know that everytime I wrap my little boy in it I'll be reminded of how much I loved and wanted him from the very beginning.


----------



## magnolia09

I'm not through the first 12 weeks yet, but if I'm being completely honest, I don't think I've fully accepted that I'm pregnant even though I saw the heartbeat at 6+3. I hope I'll be able to bond with my baby eventually, but in the meantime, not really accepting it is actually helping the time go by quickly for me. Plus my DH is really great about encouraging my to think positively.


----------



## Mizze

Seeing the hb at 8+5 helped a LOT since the previous mmc's happened at 6 weeks (even though we didnt know until later) before that I was a wreck. After it I just try and stay positive - not easy and I still find it easier not to think beyond the 12 week scan. If I get to that then I will focus on the next goal and so on

Easy it aint but we just have to get through it - stress counselling helped me a lot - 

Mizze xx


----------



## VGibs

I only had one loss so my doctors wont scan me early or anything. I wish I could get a private scan. But there is no where that does that around here. I am a nervous wreck most days. I have these weird dates in my head like if I get past 6w3d Im good to go, or 8w4d im good to go. I wish I could just relax and enjoy this pregnancy but it is so unlike when I had my daughter. I have sick days and am sometimes only sick for a few hours but with my daughter I was sick all the time. It just stresses me out for some weird reason. I keep having funny cramps too. I know in my head that they are not dangerous cramps but I keep thinking the worst.


----------

